# My new (to me) 1986 Trek 700 Tri Series



## interceptor (May 5, 2011)

All 600...12 speed...Reynolds 351...Mavic wheels...like the steel. Bike is in like mint condition except for a few nicks that were touched up. Got a few weeks ago on craigslist from a real nice guy who appreciates his bikes...i just added eggbeaters,saddle bag,bento bag and pump.


----------

